# Visa-476. Confusion between first entry date and Must not arrive after date, Help!



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello,

I'm having a 476 temporary visa Grant, 

I have query regarding my first entry to Australia.

For first entry, arrive by: 08 May 2020
Must not arrive after: 28 April 2021

1. Is it mandatory to make the first entry on or before 8 May 2020? Since there is travel restrictions in Australia for temporary Visa holders until further notice, I think I will not able to make it before that date. If so, is there any possibilities to extend my the date of first entry

2. Regarding the Must not arrive after date, I like to know, that I can enter Australia till 28 April 2021 i.e regardless the first entry I can enter Australia till 28 April 2021 or What does it mean? 

Please help,

Thanks & Regards
Suren


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suren14 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm having a 476 temporary visa Grant,
> 
> ...


Under normal circumstances, you had to make at least one entry before 08 May 2020 and after that you could have made as many entries and exits till 28 April 2021

You will have to now apply for waiver of the initial entry date , which should be granted in all probability

You can send waiver request to 



[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Send email to all the above

Cheers


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

NB said:


> Under normal circumstances, you had to make at least one entry before 08 May 2020 and after that you could have made as many entries and exits till 28 April 2021
> 
> You will have to now apply for waiver of the initial entry date , which should be granted in all probability
> 
> ...


Hello NB,

Thank you for the reply. Regarding the waiver request, Can you please let me know that is there any documents to be attached? 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...d-permissions/requesting-permission-to-travel

Please let me know whether the waiver request as mentioned in the above link is applied to me or emailing to address you gave is suffice.

Please help!

Thanks & Regards,
Suren


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suren14 said:


> Hello NB,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. Regarding the waiver request, Can you please let me know that is there any documents to be attached?
> 
> ...


You can attach the grant letter
These are general emails ids which all applicants who have received any skilled visa can use

Cheers


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

I need to get IED extension for my child only. Subclass 101. Are those email ids good for that as well? 
I have dropped an email to 2 of the email ids mentioned 4 days back. But I haven't got any response. What is the time frame on getting a response?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

VMMM said:


> I need to get IED extension for my child only. Subclass 101. Are those email ids good for that as well?
> 
> I have dropped an email to 2 of the email ids mentioned 4 days back. But I haven't got any response. What is the time frame on getting a response?


They can take upto 4 weeks. Usually they respond within 2 working weeks. Call DHA helpline and confirm if you need to approach any other email ID as those are usually skilled migration. 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks NB for the email addresses. I have sent an email to [email protected] and got a reply, which says 

"If you are not able to make your first entry into Australia before the “For first entry, arrive by”dateyou can arrive at any time within the visa validity period. Information about your visa validity period is specified in the “Grant Notification letter, as the “Must not arrive after date”. 
We cannot extend the validity period of your visa, and if your Skilled Migration visa ceases for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa."

I believe this means that landing is poosible within the visa validity period. Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks NB for the email addresses. I have sent an email to [email protected] and got a reply, which says
> 
> "If you are not able to make your first entry into Australia before the “For first entry, arrive by”dateyou can arrive at any time within the visa validity period. Information about your visa validity period is specified in the “Grant Notification letter, as the “Must not arrive after date”.
> We cannot extend the validity period of your visa, and if your Skilled Migration visa ceases for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa."
> ...


Is it an automated reply or it mentions your names and grant numbers etc ?

Cheers


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Its a automated reply with an attached document " Information to First Entry" and it does not have any of my details. 

Will it help or not if anyone has idea ?.


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

farhan125 said:


> Its a automated reply with an attached document " Information to First Entry" and it does not have any of my details.
> 
> Will it help or not if anyone has idea ?.


Hello farhan,

It is just the automated reply for the email you have sent.
I requested for an extension stating the reason of COVID-19 with the essential documents and got the extension letter. It took me two weeks to get the letter for my First Entry Date.


Regards,
Suren


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks Suren, 

Can you please guide me which exact documents I have to share and also the email address where I have to request the same.


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks Suren,
> 
> Can you please guide me which exact documents I have to share and also the email address where I have to request the same.


Hello,

Send the Grant letter along with the reason to the emails mentioned in this thread.

Regards
Suren


----------



## Rajs100 (Jun 1, 2019)

Hi Suren, 

My nephew in similar situation . The '*For first entry, arrive by*' for his 476 visa is 29th Jul 2020. 
Could you please let me know which *email adress* you emailed to request the extension of '*For first entry, arrive by*' date . How long the date has been extended for?

Thanks - Appreciate your response.


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

Rajs100 said:


> Hi Suren,
> 
> My nephew in similar situation . The '*For first entry, arrive by*' for his 476 visa is 29th Jul 2020.
> Could you please let me know which *email adress* you emailed to request the extension of '*For first entry, arrive by*' date . How long the date has been extended for?
> ...


Hello Raj,

You will have to now apply for waiver of the initial entry date , which should be granted in all probability

You can send waiver request to


[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

I requested for an extension stating the reason of COVID-19 with the essential documents and got the extension letter. It took me two weeks to get the letter for my First Entry Date.

Regards,
Suren


----------



## ankur31 (Aug 20, 2018)

suren14 said:


> Hello Raj,
> 
> You will have to now apply for waiver of the initial entry date , which should be granted in all probability
> 
> ...


I have been trying to get extension and have them 4 times now in a span of around 50 days. I have sent these mails to [email protected] 

Do you I should try sending to the above emails you mentioned? Should I send to all of them at once?


----------



## suren14 (Jan 16, 2019)

ankur31 said:


> I have been trying to get extension and have them 4 times now in a span of around 50 days. I have sent these mails to [email protected]
> 
> Do you I should try sending to the above emails you mentioned? Should I send to all of them at once?


Hello Ankur,

Send a request to all the emails and hopefully if they agree with your case you will get the extension.


Regards,
Suren


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi NB and Team,

I have sent several emails to the below addresses for the waiver for Initial Entry Date to the below email addresses and all I received is the automated email. 

My " Entry before Date" is 16 Dec 2020 and I need this to be extended.Can someone please guide me here where exactly to sent to get a proper response. 





[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Hi NB and Team,
> 
> I have sent several emails to the below addresses for the waiver for Initial Entry Date to the below email addresses and all I received is the automated email.
> 
> ...


It is too early 
That’s why they are not responding 
If the flights are open before that period, you will have to enter Australia 

Cheers


----------



## farhan125 (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks NB please see the below note on the PDF document sent in the automated response..what I understand is that this notice will help even if someone couldn't do the Initial entry during the allowed period.. Please advise.


" * NOTICE FORSKILLED MIGRATION VISAS HOLDERS INFORMATION ON FIRST ENTRY *

If you were outside Australia when you were granted one of the above Skilled visa then your visa grant will be subject to visa Condition8504 which provides that:The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.This condition requires that each visa holder must make their first entry into Australia before the “For first entry, arrive by”date specified in the “Grant Notification” letter.Under the Migration Act 1958, failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation.Skilled Migration is aware there will be circumstances when you and/or family members (who were granted a visa as part of your application)may not be able to comply with this condition, for example due to global travel restrictions. Generally we will not seek to cancel a Skilled Migration visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of Condition 8504. 

*Visa Validity Period*
If you are not able to make your first entry into Australia before the “For first entry, arrive by”date you can use this Notice when you travel to Australia during the period for which you hold a valid visa.Information about your visa validity period is specified in the “Grant Notification” letter, as the “Must not arrive after date”. We cannot extend the validity period of your visa, and if your Skilled Migration visa ceases for any reason then you cannot use this notice to enter Australia as the holder of this visa.

*Traveling to Australia*
When you travel to Australia within the visa validity period you should present this notice to travel providers. This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder can enter Australia as the holder of a Skilled Migration visa. Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at the airport and on arrival into Australia. Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is verified.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks NB please see the below note on the PDF document sent in the automated response..what I understand is that this notice will help even if someone couldn't do the Initial entry during the allowed period.. Please advise.
> 
> 
> " * NOTICE FORSKILLED MIGRATION VISAS HOLDERS INFORMATION ON FIRST ENTRY *
> ...


As long as the borders are closed, and your first enter date is within this period , this letter is sufficient 
If your first enter date is after the dates the borders reopen, then it may not be sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

farhan125 said:


> " * NOTICE FORSKILLED MIGRATION VISAS HOLDERS INFORMATION ON FIRST ENTRY *
> 
> If you were outside Australia when you were granted one of the above Skilled visa then your visa grant will be subject to visa Condition8504 which provides that:The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister.This condition requires that each visa holder must make their first entry into Australia before the “For first entry, arrive by”date specified in the “Grant Notification” letter.Under the Migration Act 1958, failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation.Skilled Migration is aware there will be circumstances when you and/or family members (who were granted a visa as part of your application)may not be able to comply with this condition, for example due to global travel restrictions. *Generally we will not seek to cancel a Skilled Migration visa where the only reason for doing so would be breach of Condition 8504. *


See the statement above, which is very clear. If you * only breach 8504, generally, DHA will not seek a cancellation of your visa*. In your case, if you breach this condition due to travel restriction or any other strong reason, your visa will not be cancelled.


----------



## JjBlue (May 24, 2015)

farhan125 said:


> Thanks NB please see the below note on the PDF document sent in the automated response..what I understand is that this notice will help even if someone couldn't do the Initial entry during the allowed period.. Please advise.
> 
> 
> " * NOTICE FORSKILLED MIGRATION VISAS HOLDERS INFORMATION ON FIRST ENTRY *
> ...


Hi Farhan,

Hope all is well with you.

Thanks for sharing your experience. 

I am in a similar situation where my son who is on visa sub class 101 needs to make his first entry in Dec 2020. Could you please share which emails you sent the request to and what other documents and what was your reason?

Thanks in advance for your time and help.


----------



## JjBlue (May 24, 2015)

VMMM said:


> I need to get IED extension for my child only. Subclass 101. Are those email ids good for that as well?
> I have dropped an email to 2 of the email ids mentioned 4 days back. But I haven't got any response. What is the time frame on getting a response?


Hello VMMM,

Hope all is well with you. 

My son is in a similar situation where he has to make an entry before Dec 2020. Did you get any response for your email/query? How did you contact them and what documents did you submit to get the IED extension grant?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers


----------



## Sareka (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi all,

My 476 visa expired on last 25th (MNAA : 25th apr 2021). Do I need to write them about this? Is there any waiver for this visa holders who are offshore? Atleast fund return? Because I can't apply for this same visa again. Please share any information you know.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sareka said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My 476 visa expired on last 25th (MNAA : 25th apr 2021). Do I need to write them about this? Is there any waiver for this visa holders who are offshore? Atleast fund return? Because I can't apply for this same visa again. Please share any information you know.


You can ask for extension 
Cheers


----------



## Sareka (Jan 6, 2021)

NB said:


> You can ask for extension
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Even after MNAA expired am i eligible to ask for extension, my IED extended once (from 12 sept 2020 to 12 mar 2021). Then agaign I asked and they replied enter before MNAA. Still is there any chance??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sareka said:


> Thanks NB. Even after MNAA expired am i eligible to ask for extension, my IED extended once (from 12 sept 2020 to 12 mar 2021). Then agaign I asked and they replied enter before MNAA. Still is there any chance??


The borders are sealed
You have not stayed out of Australia willingly
I am sure they will give extension to all visas
Cheers


----------



## Sareka (Jan 6, 2021)

NB said:


> The borders are sealed
> You have not stayed out of Australia willingly
> I am sure they will give extension to all visas
> Cheers


Oh okay. Will try to write them again.. thanks NB...


----------



## Sareka (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi All, 

I sent an email to "[email protected]" and received a automated respose as below
"THIS MAILBOX IS NOT MONITORED - PLEASE UPLOAD YOUR ENQUIRY TO YOUR IMMIACCOUNT OR REFER TO OUR WEBSITE" from email id [email protected]

Any one there who got proper response from above email ids. And is there any option in immiaacount to upload our enquiry ?? Or If you guys know any other email ids please share.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sareka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I sent an email to "[email protected]" and received a automated respose as below
> "THIS MAILBOX IS NOT MONITORED - PLEASE UPLOAD YOUR ENQUIRY TO YOUR IMMIACCOUNT OR REFER TO OUR WEBSITE" from email id [email protected]
> ...


Make an enquiry in word and upload the same in your Immiaccount 
Cheers


----------



## Sareka (Jan 6, 2021)

NB said:


> Make an enquiry in word and upload the same in your Immiaccount
> Cheers


Okay.... Thanks a lot NB


----------

